# What is the best size box for a swarm trap?



## phopkinsiii (May 4, 2014)

I read in a book on swarm trapping that an 8-frame deep box or larger is best for traps because AHB will accept a smaller cavity.
For those of you trapping swarms in AHB areas, have you found this to be true? 
For everybody, what size box do you prefer and why?
Thanks.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

I use 5 frame nuc boxes because they are simple to carry, hang, and seal up to bring back home. I know I miss a few swarms because the area is too small. I am not in an africanized area so I have no real worries about that. 

Convienence overweight the missed opportunities for me. I set out around 20 each spring and in a typical year catch between 5 and 8 swarms.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine are the size of a deep, based on the results of Thomas Seeley's swarm trap study, here: https://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstr...d=BCCEE9035487948C0DB268295C2DD469?sequence=2

A summary of his recommendations is in the right hand box on pg 4.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Concur with Rader on size and his reference to Thomas Seeley's material. Don't know about AHB.


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 4, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Mine are the size of a deep, based on the results of Thomas Seeley's swarm trap study, here: https://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstr...d=BCCEE9035487948C0DB268295C2DD469?sequence=2
> 
> A summary of his recommendations is in the right hand box on pg 4.


Thanks. I'll take a look at the reference.
I just moved my apiary up to Hawkins County, TN. Have you seen much AHB?

P.S. My hives were inspected by the Florida apiary inspector and I didn't bring any AHB to Tennessee:applause: 
They're actually nice bees-Russian X ?.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Haven't had to deal with any Africanized bees or fire ants for that matter, only exceptionally crabby ones at the worst


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Tennessee!

I'm highly confident that there are no permanent AHB colonies in North-East Tennessee.

While it is good that your hives were inspected by Florida, technically the Tennessee rules are that bees moved into Tennessee must also be inspected by a Tennessee inspector.

You can register your apiary here: https://www.tn.gov/agriculture/article/ag-businesses-apiary-registration

There are a number of local beekeeping clubs in upper East TN. See this page for info: http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/bee-clubs/

The (Greene County) Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association meets at 7:30PM the 4th Monday of each month (except not in December) at the First Presbyterian Church at 110 Main St in Greeneville, between Capitol Bank and Andrew Johnson Bank, in the block between Church and Depot streets, across from the General Morgan Inn. Park in City lot in back. You are welcome!


P.S. To get your Beesource profile updated with your new location, send a PM to moderator Barry with your request.
.


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 4, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Tennessee!
> 
> I'm highly confident that there are no permanent AHB colonies in North-East Tennessee.
> 
> ...


Glad you guys haven't been invaded yet. Neither the fire ants nor the AHB seem to like cold weather much. I had to have some trees inspected for ants when I brought them up last fall, so I guess they're concerned.
Getting my hives inspected is on my to-do list. I joined the Sneedville bee club because I didn't know there was one in Greenville(?). I'll have to look them up. Sneedville is actually closer. I need all the help I can get so membership in both isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Anything from a five frame deep on up. A ten frame deep is about perfect. Of course I have medium frames in them... I've made five or six frame boxes out of one by twelves and put medium frames in them. They hang from trees a bit easier than a ten frame deep...


----------



## jwdeeming (Apr 22, 2014)

I followed these plans:
http://www.horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/swarm-trap-free-plans.shtml
which results in 8 traps that are 14 gallon size. 
This is my first year trapping so I'm not a qualified expert but the results were good. I rotated traps between four locations and netted seven swarms, of which five survived and are looking viable so far. 
These traps are wide enough for six frames but due to my limited inventory I only hung four at a time and this was a mistake. Twice I had to cut large combs hanging from the lid (bee space!).
Bait with lemmongrass oil, hang and wait. It's crazy fun!


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 4, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> Anything from a five frame deep on up. A ten frame deep is about perfect. Of course I have medium frames in them... I've made five or six frame boxes out of one by twelves and put medium frames in them. They hang from trees a bit easier than a ten frame deep...


I used the 5-frame nuc I had hanging around from a failed split and I'm 1 for 1 so far 
Any comment on the higher risk of trapping AHB swarms in smaller cavities? I know you're not in AHB land, but I thought you might have heard some confirmation of this.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

phopkinsiii said:


> I used the 5-frame nuc I had hanging around from a failed split and I'm 1 for 1 so far
> Any comment on the higher risk of trapping AHB swarms in smaller cavities? I know you're not in AHB land, but I thought you might have heard some confirmation of this.



My bait hives are on the scale of a 10 frame deep. I likewise reference Seeley. Other gurus say the 5 frame works fine. A small colony might accept a small box or a large box. A large colony will want a large box. I would rather have a large colony.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

dsegrest said:


> My bait hives are on the scale of a 10 frame deep. I likewise reference Seeley. Other gurus say the 5 frame works fine. A small colony might accept a small box or a large box. A large colony will want a large box. I would rather have a large colony.


 I use 10 frame deeps.I have not had a lot of luck with 5 frame deeps.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"For everybody, what size box do you prefer"

I use nominal 1"x12" cedar that holds six frames with almost room for a seventh frame. 

"and why?"

The total volume is based on Dr. Seeley and trial and error. This size has worked well for me. This year, I put out fourteen traps and caught about twenty-eight swarms, including one that moved in today. The shape is based on efficient use of the wood that I had and because it hangs well. Like Mr. Bush, I put medium frames (one drawn, five foundationless) in the traps.

"For those of you trapping swarms in AHB areas, have you found this to be true?"

We have AHB's in this area. I have cutout (and requeened) highly aggressive colonies from cutouts that were likely AHB, but have not trapped any.


----------

